# chest tube injection



## gladys font (Aug 14, 2009)

I need help in coding this report.

Approximately 30mL of Isovue contrast was injected through the patient's rt chest tube under fluroscopy.  Images demonstrate filling of a small cavity.  There is no evidence of extension of the contrast to the mediatinum/esophagus or to any other structures.  Leakage of contrast was then seen onto the skin, presumably around the catheter.

Would I code this w/cpt 49424/76080?


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 14, 2009)

gladys font said:


> I need help in coding this report.
> 
> Approximately 30mL of Isovue contrast was injected through the patient's rt chest tube under fluroscopy.  Images demonstrate filling of a small cavity.  There is no evidence of extension of the contrast to the mediatinum/esophagus or to any other structures.  Leakage of contrast was then seen onto the skin, presumably around the catheter.
> 
> Would I code this w/cpt 49424/76080?



This is clearly an area where a new code is needed. I would agree with your choice of 49424 except that code is listed under the "Abdomen, Peritoneum and Omentum" section of the CPT book. So, all you are left with is an unlisted code for lungs and pleura 32999. I think your second code is a good choice.

HTH


----------



## gladys font (Aug 14, 2009)

Danny, thank you.


----------

